# Look 486 vs. 585



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

What are the defining characteristics between these two frames. Why would one ride the 486 frame over the 585 frame and vice versa? Obviously the 585 gets all the attention and the 486 seems to get very little, why given they are around the same price point.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*Is this a joke?*



uscsig51 said:


> What are the defining characteristics between these two frames. Why would one ride the 486 frame over the 585 frame and vice versa? Obviously the 585 gets all the attention and the 486 seems to get very little, why given they are around the same price point.


Im scared of being pulled in by some kind of peculiar troll here, but I would classify the 486of more of a tt bike, where the 585 is a more standard road frame. The 486 is more aero and molded monocoque, where the 585 uses standard carbon tubing. 585 uses compact geometry where the 486 uses more "standard" geometry. The 486 has a more upright seattube angle, but both share the same Top tube length.

If you are going to ride this thing every day, I'd lean towards the 585. The 486 looks cooler, but the 2.18 lb frame vs the 3.41 frame is a pretty significant weight disadvantage. 

I'd say... GENERALLY SPEAKING... the 486 might be more designed for a TT or Triathlon, just a little more forward aggressive in the ST angle, moving your weight effectively forward. Everyday bike... go 585. Its a freaking sweet machine.

So, THATS the difference. Only because you asked.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I will add the the 486 is much stiffer all around, but less comfortable too. The last difference would be weight. The 486 weighs much more than the 585.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*No Joke*

Nope, no joke, just curious why Look would market the 486? There doesn't seem to be any need for it between the 565 and 585 with respect to an everyday type frame/race frame.


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

As an owner of both of these frames, I hope you'll find my perspective of value.

The two frames actually have the same geometry. Both feature the 'Evolusize' - where the top tube is progressively more sloped in smaller sizes (with the largest sizes featuring no slope at all). The 486 features monocoque construction with highly shaped tubes and quite beefy construction around the bottom bracket area, while the 585 features carbon lugged construction with more traditionally shaped tubes.

The differences in construction, despite sharing identical geometries, results in somewhat different ride characteristics. The 486 is stiffer and 'feels' more solid, with almost a 'gliding' ride feel, while the 585 'feels' more nimble. The differences in weight are significant, yet I cannot say that I noticed a great difference in their ability to climb relative to each other. Both are quite stable on descents IF the rider is skilled and confident - a lesser rider may regard them as twitchy compared to something with a longer wheelbase or less aggressive geometry. Some have commented that the 486, with its monocoque construction, is not as comfortable for all-day riding as the 585. In my experience, however, I find the opposite to be the case. This may have something to do with the wheels (DuraAce on the 486 vs. Ksryium ES on the 585), as well as the slightly more aggressive positioning that I've adopted for the 585.

The aero shaped tubing of the 486 makes it adaptable for TT use, especially given its greater weight - which is rarely an issue in time trialing. This is exactly what I did with my 486 when I got my 585.

Which one you choose depends on what kind of riding you do and what type of look (hee hee!) you want. The 585 has a more traditional look and excels at climbing. It would be a great choice for long road races, especially over hilly terrain. The 486 has more of a futuristic, 'stealth' look and is stiff but smooth. I would choose it over the 585 if the terrain I rode was more moderate. Either would be fine for crit racing (note the Thor Hushovd has been quite successful at sprinting with both of these frames, which are not specially modified for him). The 486 is the obvious choice if one also wants to use the frame for time trialing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

Bugman is right.... although a fella that has a peculiar and somewhat perverse addiction to TTs may not be completely trustworthy (kidding). While setup and components do make a difference in overall feel, the overall characteristics of the frames are going to be pretty predictable. The 486 is beefy and will likely feel like riding frame of 2x4s... seriously... thats my general impression of heavily built monocoque frames in general. I think part of the 486 is the use and also something to throw in the battle for the market that like the streamlined and moulded look like some of the more recently mass marketed frames like the Madone.


----------

